# good deal?



## NYCCHoP (Feb 16, 2005)

so i just got back from the audi dealer heres what they quoted me....$2000 off the invoice price $600 a month for a lease with $0 down taxes and fees only($2600) 12k a year for 36 months audi q7 premium...thoughts? TIA


----------



## NYCCHoP (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: good deal? (NYCCHoP)*








?


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: good deal? (NYCCHoP)*

Seems pretty good, except I would go thru the 12k miles a year pretty quick. Have you had a lease before? Those extra miles add up quick at lease termination. Keep crunching the numbers....you might be able to buy and be relatively close to your monthly payment with some money down. just my 2 cents. I haven't looked lately, but when we bought ours they had some pretty big discounts if you went with a purchase.
Good luck, it's a great car...we love ours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

